

Programming Challenge: Letter frequency - peter_jansson
http://blog.p-jansson.com/2009/06/programming-challenge-letter-frequency.html

======
limmeau
What can we learn from this challenge?

\- decide what your benchmark shall cover and what not (computation? I/O?
startup time?)

\- publish compiler version and compiler options

\- if the benchmark involves disk i/o, start with disk cache in a defined
state (full, empty)

\- avoid ambiguities in the specification ("case insensitive" -- but in which
encoding? Latin-1?)

~~~
peter_jansson
Yes. It is always good practice to involve more than one person when defining
specifications for anything.

